# gotta love that quilted maple



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 20, 2017)

14 x 2 1/2

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 22 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2017)

Beautiful piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2017)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2017)

Great looking platter!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 20, 2017)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 20, 2017)

Gorgeous........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 20, 2017)

Can't beat that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 20, 2017)

Stunning figure. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 21, 2017)

Superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh man! I love quilted maple!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 22, 2017)

Beautiful wood & a great job on bringing out the natural beauty of it too.
Very nice. Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 22, 2017)

What a great way to showcase a beautiful piece of wood! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 22, 2017)

The chatoyance on this quilted maple piece must be out out of this world. Too bad the 3d effect can't be fully captured in a picture. What type of finish did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 22, 2017)

I use hand rubbed varnish on all my dry turned pieces. Its foolproof, quick and easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2017)

Beautiful work! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow....just gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Berserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 26, 2017)

WoW!!! 

Looks like it was at a show. Did you sell it??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> WoW!!!
> 
> Looks like it was at a show. Did you sell it??



We were at and do farmers market 2 times a week. It didn't sell, although last year I sold a 300+ bowl at the same farmers market, but I use it to draw people in, along with my rolling pins.
We hope to sell it at our fall shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CDR (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

